# Pm-727m



## Milehimachine (Jan 27, 2016)

Has anyone done a belt drive conversion on this mill?  Seriously considering this mill over pm25 but would want to have the belt drive feature to up the rpm a bit.  Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 27, 2016)

I have no experience with that swap, but I can testify that the belt drive on the PM25 is really great. It's quiet and smooth. 

Check with Matthew on details.


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 28, 2016)

My mini mill has a belt drive which has had me contemplating a conversion for the 727.  I haven't found the 6 speeds to be too limiting, but I do wish I had a speed around 450.  The gap between 320 and 600 would be nicely filled with that one more speed IMHO.  The one issue that would have to be addressed would be the quill travel.  When the quill is lowered, is is fully engulfed down into the housing.  You would have to figure out a way to drive the quill.  At the same time, you would still need to be able to do tool changes, ideally without having to raise the quill each time.


----------



## jer (Mar 31, 2016)

Deleted.


----------



## Greebles (Apr 1, 2016)

I just received my PM-727M earlier this week. I have been playing with the idea of upgrading to a belt-drive with VFD at some point. From just looking over the machine I think it would be fairly straight forward. (From the outside) The real question is how the quill and gear assembly are put together on the inside.


----------

